# Light Strikes?



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good defensive hollow point ammo in 9 mm that is known for soft primers? I have a Sig Sauer P-290 that gives me a light strike whenever it feels like it. It has re strike capability but I am still not comfortable carrying this pistol. I have had the problem with Federal 115gr fmj target ammo and Hornady Critical Defense. I did send the gun back to Sig, and they found nothing wrong with it. However doing sa little research it seems this is a problem with this pitular model. I really like this pistol and would hate to get rid of it so if anyone can help me I sure would appreciate it. Thanks. 

__________________


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you are still getting light strikes, run some ammo through it and get an idea how often...call Sig customer service tell them what you found and insist they fix it as their customer service is good and so should the pistol be as well, after all you paid for it, and they are not the cheapest either......JJ


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I think I will do just that, you are right.....Thanks


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Good choice, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

sgms said:


> Good choice, let us know how it turns out.


I called Sig, and they had me send the gun in. They e-mailed me after about 2 weeks saying the gunsmith could not find anything wrong with the pistol,and offered to upgrade it to the newer P-290RS re-strike capability for $99.95 I let them know I wasn't to happy about paying for an upgrade that should have been done with the design of the gun, since there are several well documented articles and videos of this being a common problem with this model.I received another e-mail about 4 days later stating that they upgraded it to the RS and their gunsmith had fired 55 rounds of different ammo with no light strikes or any type of malfunction. Also the upgrade was no charge to me. Since then I have fired around 200 rounds without any problems. I am happy with this little pistol, (NOW) and really like the way if feels in your hand it's very accurate for such a small hammer fired pistol once you get used to the trigger. Sig Sauer did the right thing by me, and I will continue to purchase and promote their products. Had they not do the right thing, that would be a different story.


----------

